# Coronado Beach Resort trade?



## czar (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone have experience trading into this resort?  We have a wedding on Coronado we are flying our family out to in mid-August and looking for somewhere to stay. I believe it's and RCI-affiliated resort. I'm thinking summer might be tough. 2 adults and 3 children. Possible?  

If not Coronado, any other resorts recommended,  if we can't stay on island, we'll stay at the wedding site for the night of the wedding and stay somewhere else for the rest of our trip.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 5, 2015)

czar said:


> 2 adults and 3 children. Possible?


If all the children are very small it might work, but it would be tight.  My husband and I stayed in a two-bedroom unit and it would have been really crowded if anyone else had been with us.  The second bedroom didn't have a window and had a curtain instead of a door separating it from the kitchen.We stored our luggage on the beds there.  The kitchenette is tiny with a dorm size refrigerator and maybe a burner or two, can't really remember. I think it had a microwave, too, and a tiny sink.

The location is great for walking around town, though, and the beach is across the street with the historic Del Coronado Hotel.  There was a small balcony overlooking the street but it wasn't too noisy.

There was some agreement with a hotel/resort on the island a short drive away where guests at Coronado Beach Resort could use their pool as there wasn't a pool at the CB Resort.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 5, 2015)

We also stayed in a two bedroom at Coronado Resort.  There were only two of us and it felt crowded!  Cooking is on a two burner hot plate which was fine for breakfast, but not cooking a meal.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 5, 2015)

We stayed there in a 1BR that just had a curtain for a door, but the location is great. There's a hot tub on the roof and loaner bicycles to ride around town. We'd go back in a minute, but as a family lodging for a group it probably is not ideal. Last Summer, we took our grandkids to S.D. and stayed in connecting rooms at the Old Town Inn. Not TS, but it worked for us at a decent price & had a full kitchen (no oven).

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree with Jim - it's not a good place for kids of any age.  There is virtually nothing for them to do onsite.  It's fine for adults, but kids would go bonkers there. I'd suggest staying at one of the timeshares in San Diego, such as the ones in Mission Valley.  Coronado is only a couple of miles from downtown San Diego, and everything is freeway-close, so you wouldn't be far away from there if you have a car.

If you wanted to rent a hotel room on the island, there is a Loews Resort a few miles down the Strand that has a lot more for kids to do.  The Hotel Del Coronado is across the street from the CBR, but rates would likely be a lot higher than elsewhere on the island. http://www.loewshotels.com/coronado...rt coronado&utm_keyword=loews resort coronado

As for exchanging in, it's tough. Owners at CBR have mostly Fixed Week deeds, and if they opt to not use their deeded weeks, GPR has an internal exchange system and a rental program that gives them back some of their maintenance fees to trade or rent internally.  There is also an RCI 1-in-4 rule that is rigidly enforced.

Dave


----------



## czar (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for all of the feedback; this is incredibly helpful.  My kids are small (7,5,3) but they need lots to do, and they definitely need a pool!  The wedding is at the Del and it's close family member, so we'll need to stay at the Del 2 nights regardless, so I'll look for other TS around San Diego.  My guess is that I'll have to rent someone's week.  Any suggestions?

The other idea I had was to use my SPG points to book two adjoining rooms at a Starwood hotel.  We'd prefer a kitchen, but maybe that would give us space and be less expensive.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 6, 2015)

The Lawrence Welk resort in Escondido, about 35 miles from San Diego, is a great place for kids.  Nice pools and a lot of activities.  The only drawback is that it could be very hot in August, but you can always go to the beach to cool off.


----------



## czar (Jan 9, 2015)

So it seems like any trade is out based on my TPU and the time of year. 

Any suggestions on reasonably priced resort/TS rentals between LA and SD mid to late August?  We really need 2 bedrooms. 

Or am I better off using my SPG points to get adjoining rooms somwhere?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 10, 2015)

Loews Coronado Bay resort is close by, guests staying at the CBR get access to the pools and facilities.  For SPG there is Four Points resort downtown SD, you can take the ferry across to Coronado.  There wont be many bargains at that time of year, August is high season, in fact a wedding at the Del is not cheap...


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 10, 2015)

No one mentioned that 5 people in a one bedroom timeshare would be a violation of the T & C's


----------



## czar (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah I can't imagine what this is going to cost them. 

Thanks for the suggestions. We really don't care about location relative to the resort. Almost everyone in our family is in the wedding party so for Friday and Saturday night we have to bite the bullet and stay at the Del. prior to that, we just want to be somewhere that has a great pool for our kids and might be somewhat close to activities like Legoland, zoo, Disney, KBF, whatever. Just so we have 2-3 days of activities and 2-3 days at a pool.  So we can stay anywhere between Los Angleles and San Diego area.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2015)

czar said:


> Yeah I can't imagine what this is going to cost them.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. We really don't care about location relative to the resort. Almost everyone in our family is in the wedding party so for Friday and Saturday night we have to bite the bullet and stay at the Del. prior to that, we just want to be somewhere that has a great pool for our kids and might be somewhat close to activities like Legoland, zoo, Disney, KBF, whatever. Just so we have 2-3 days of activities and 2-3 days at a pool.  So we can stay anywhere between Los Angleles and San Diego area.





If that is the bigger plan, then you may want to explore t/s options using Carlsbad as a center point. It's on the beach north of San Diego, gives easy freeway commuting to San Diego, the Zoo, Legoland and such, and still is closer to LA, so Disney and KBF aren't "too" far away. In Southern California, destinations are more often measured in time, not distance, due to traffic congestion. Staying somewhere between it all may be your smartest choice.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 10, 2015)

Agree with Carlsbad. There is a Sheraton Hotel at Marbrisa in Carlsbad, very nice new pool complex plus a water park at Legoland next door.  

You might find someone to trade or rent HGVC points from, I see availability there in late August.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## czar (Jan 10, 2015)

What's the HGVC resort called?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 10, 2015)

czar said:


> What's the HGVC resort called?



There's the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort and HGVC Marbrisa.


----------

